# US babies - what's on their eyes after birth?



## Greta Chick

Hi

I've seen quite a lot of US birth programmes and when it shows the babies wrapped up and put into their parents' arms they all look like they've got petroleum jelly around their eyes. What is it that they all seem to have been spread with and why? None of my babies have ever had anything put on them after birth and I'm confused! :shrug:

Thanks in anticipation if anyone can give me an answer :flower:

xx


----------



## silver_penny

Its erythromycin. Its an antibiotic that is routinely put in the babies' eyes to prevent infection. In some places, though, they still use silver nitrate :shock: Eye infections can result from exposure to bacteria in the birth canal, such as gonorrhea or chlamydia, and cause blindness. 

I've refused the drops, but you have to sign a waiver. Personally, I think its a sick practice, but they are doing it to cover their butts. Its treating every woman like they are dirty and unclean (Far from it!!) If the woman has gonorrhea or chlamydia, then use it as a precaution, but I think its sick to use it across the board. /rant


----------



## Greta Chick

Oh my word that's awful!!! :nope:

Are women not tested for those diseases in pregnancy? We're tested for std's over here so eye drops aren't necessary. 

The US is very medicalised in every way isn't it, it's so different to over here.

xx


----------



## tristansmum

how weird!


----------



## silver_penny

Yes, its so medicalized. One of the many reasons I had a UC with my second.


----------



## Greta Chick

Is UC unassisted childbirth? Did you give birth at home with no midwife or anyone around?

xx


----------



## silver_penny

Yes, a UC is unassisted childbirth. The only one who was there was my DH, DS1 and my in laws whom we live with. DH was the only one in the room when DS2 was born.


----------



## Blob

Wow silver_penny that's a bit mad :shock: wonder if the us will become less medicalised?


----------



## silver_penny

Highly unlikely, it just seems to be getting worse :(


----------



## AveryATL

Greta Chick said:


> Oh my word that's awful!!! :nope:
> 
> Are women not tested for those diseases in pregnancy? We're tested for std's over here so eye drops aren't necessary.
> 
> The US is very medicalised in every way isn't it, it's so different to over here.
> 
> xx

They are tested, but women can get it at ANY time during their pregnancy, and while they probably aren't going out and about, the partners might be - even if they say the aren't. Unfortunately, that situation isn't uncommon. In addition, people can test negative, be asymptomatic and still have chlamydia/gonorrhea. Therefore, the best solution for the general public is for the Dr's is to give all babies the eye drops as a precaution. They don't have to be given right away either, and in most states, you can refuse them. 

But, here, if someone had a baby and DIDN'T get the drops and their baby got an eye infection, the could/would sue the Dr. 

So, it becomes a situation of weighing the very small risk against the very big benefit, should the mother have an STD.


----------



## Greta Chick

Wow silver_penny, I bet that was amazing!

Avery ATL do that many people really sleep around when their partners are pregnant??!! I think I must live in a bubble, it would never enter my head that someone would do that.

xx


----------



## AveryATL

I have read statistics that men are more likely to cheat on their partners when they are pregnant, than when they are not.....:sad1:


----------



## NaturalMomma

Women are generally tested at the beginning of pregnancy when they do their initial blood tests (usually around 6-10 weeks along). But since you can contract an STD during pregnancy they generally give out the eye goop instead of just retesting at the end of pregnancy, which would make more sense. We had our second bambino at home, so we refused the eye goop since I didn't have an STD.


----------



## dan-o

We were told by the midwife at the antinatal class, and the parenting class that if baby gets an eye infection, to squirt breastmilk in the eye and it should clear it up! :flower:


----------



## AveryATL

The squirting breastmilk in the eyes would work well if it was something pretty minor, but it is not a real alternative for the eyes in the case of the bacterial infection associated with the STD's.


----------



## Greta Chick

Gosh that's awful that men would do that to women :nope:

Both my DDs have had conjunctivitis when newborns and I've put breastmilk in their eyes. Each time they've woken up with totally clear eyes the next morning. 

That's obviously different to an STD but I agree with silver_penny that it would be much better to re-test women at the end of their pregnancy than to just automatically administer the eye gloop.

xx


----------



## AveryATL

Greta, that isn't practical, because many of the STD's have a period where someone may be infectious AND also test negative....so the presence of a negative test doesn't mean they aren't infected.


----------



## Greta Chick

Oh I see. I've never heard of a single person here in my city whose baby has had an eye infection, passed to them during delivery from an STD.

xx


----------



## tbaby

The US is awful when it comes to childbirth .. Its scary. I refused the eye drops and alot of testing they do during pregnancy. No matter what I want this baby so I am not worried.


----------



## Greta Chick

tbaby said:


> The US is awful when it comes to childbirth .. Its scary. I refused the eye drops and alot of testing they do during pregnancy. No matter what I want this baby so I am not worried.

I must admit I'm glad I don't live in the US when it comes to childbirth, it sounds very scary. It's so medicalised when it really doesn't have to be. I watched my first "One born every minute USA" yesterday. Virtually every birth was identical :nope:

I've never heard of a single person here in the UK whose baby has had an eye infection. Conjunctivitis yes, squirt a little breastmilk in the eye and come morning it's gone. But never ever heard of a major infection.

xx


----------



## tbaby

I agree there are so many natural ways to help with the eyes. 

I definitely changed my ideas about docs since my son was born. I find the hospital scary.


----------



## littlemonster

I'm sorry, but if it's an STD such as a bacterial infection/viral infection/parasite, then it will show up on a test. It's called getting a Complete Blood Count and or a pap. 
I'm a nursing student, so I know this for a fact. Also where I live they do test more than just during the first trimester just to make sure things are okay and if they need to address any issues before the baby is due to be born.
If you have an STD/STI they will treat you for it because if you go without treatment it will kill your baby and will kill you. That is also a fact. 
I knew a girl who decided not to go to the doctor when she was pregnant. She had chlamydiae. She got it from her baby's father. She had to terminate her pregnancy because she was 5 months and bleeding because her baby had died due to the infection. She will never have children because it destroyed her reproductive organs. 
You're a mother and you do what you feel is the best choice for your child.
But during pregnancy, here in the US, we test more than just once, for infections and such. Every doctor and place is different, but I thought testing during pregnancy is more straight across the board, however I guess I was wrong.
I had a friend who has a baby and she was single when she got pregnant. She chose to sleep around and got the same STD/STI 3 times during her pregnancy and she has a perfectly healthy little girl...


----------



## Ouverture

The eye ointment here is a pet peeve of mine, because it's a blanket thing they do to every baby and instead of having to 'consent' to it, you have to educate yourself and then sign a waiver declining it.

I'm sorry. . .ummm. . .my baby, ANY treatments should be done only when I consent, not simply because they are routine!

Every mama I know here in the U.S. didn't blink an eye when it came to the ointment. They take the baby, clean it, put in the ointment. . .nobody thinks anything of it. Some don't even know they do it until they get their baby back with goop all over their face.

We're declining it via waiver. Our MW's won't do it without consent, thank goodness, and if *God forbid* we end up in the hospital for some reason my husband will be watching the nurses like a hawk that they don't do it. 

I've been tested, I don't have STD's, I refuse to have them 'blanket' treat our baby.


----------



## Greta Chick

Ouverture said:


> The eye ointment here is a pet peeve of mine, because it's a blanket thing they do to every baby and instead of having to 'consent' to it, you have to educate yourself and then sign a waiver declining it.
> 
> I'm sorry. . .ummm. . .my baby, ANY treatments should be done only when I consent, not simply because they are routine!
> 
> Every mama I know here in the U.S. didn't blink an eye when it came to the ointment. They take the baby, clean it, put in the ointment. . .nobody thinks anything of it. Some don't even know they do it until they get their baby back with goop all over their face.
> 
> We're declining it via waiver. Our MW's won't do it without consent, thank goodness, and if *God forbid* we end up in the hospital for some reason my husband will be watching the nurses like a hawk that they don't do it.
> 
> I've been tested, I don't have STD's, I refuse to have them 'blanket' treat our baby.

Good for you! :thumbup: I feel so sorry for women who don't have the confidence or courage to stand up and say no to medical professionals when all they're doing is treating every single baby the same way. 

xx


----------



## calliebaby

I guess I had the complete opposite treatment in the hospital I gave birth in. They respected my decision to have a natural birth with no drugs and even encouraged me. They did not do anything without asking me first. I had a great experience. (I live in the US)


----------



## BetsyRN

littlemonster said:


> I'm sorry, but if it's an STD such as a bacterial infection/viral infection/parasite, then it will show up on a test. It's called getting a Complete Blood Count and or a pap.
> I'm a nursing student, so I know this for a fact. Also where I live they do test more than just during the first trimester just to make sure things are okay and if they need to address any issues before the baby is due to be born.
> If you have an STD/STI they will treat you for it because if you go without treatment it will kill your baby and will kill you. That is also a fact.
> I knew a girl who decided not to go to the doctor when she was pregnant. She had chlamydiae. She got it from her baby's father. She had to terminate her pregnancy because she was 5 months and bleeding because her baby had died due to the infection. She will never have children because it destroyed her reproductive organs.
> You're a mother and you do what you feel is the best choice for your child.
> But during pregnancy, here in the US, we test more than just once, for infections and such. Every doctor and place is different, but I thought testing during pregnancy is more straight across the board, however I guess I was wrong.
> I had a friend who has a baby and she was single when she got pregnant. She chose to sleep around and got the same STD/STI 3 times during her pregnancy and she has a perfectly healthy little girl...

Ummm....just so you know, the erythromycin ointment placed in infant's eyes is to treat/prevent blindness (and potential subsequent pneumonia) that can occur from an untreated gonorrhea or chlamydia infection. The baby won't die, although being untreated earlier in pregnancy can cause pre-term labor and delivery. In my state, erythromycin is actually a state law, but every parent has the right to refuse to ointment (I of course explain what it's for.)While you seem to have experinced bad outcomes first-hand, you need to remember that as a nurse you are a patient advocate. Everything they're teaching you in nursing school isn't always the right answer -- same thing with the medical community. Every patient has the right to refuse any medication.


----------



## IzzyAnt88

What are the cons to having the ointment put.. my gut says to refuse it as I am also going to be refusing the hep vaccine given at birth but I want to have something to back it up with if the nurses are pressuring me :)

Thanks!


----------



## BetsyRN

The only con would be complications from untreated gonorrhea or chlamydia. If you're positive that your partner hasn't been cheating on you (and you haven't been sleeping with anyone else) then refuse it. Of course, most people would say that their partner would never cheat on them before finding out that they have. Oh, well. The majority of pregnant woman don't have either of these STIs. And no one should pressure you! Make it clear you don't want it when you're admitted.


----------



## Nikki_d72

IzzyAnt88 said:


> What are the cons to having the ointment put.. my gut says to refuse it as I am also going to be refusing the hep vaccine given at birth but I want to have something to back it up with if the nurses are pressuring me :)
> 
> Thanks!

I think one of the main cons to having it, is the effect it may have on your baby's recognition of your face and early bonding. Those first few moments, when you and your baby are alert and gazing into each other's eyes forms an imprint in you both and helps with bonding. If your baby can't see you, then that moment is lost. For those that do need it, due to STI infection, they could ask for a delay to allow for this bonding process.


----------

